# High velocity from target style



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I always shoot slingshots from the target style. It is far more accurate and I am 6ft 2'' so my draw length in that position is pretty good. If I were to shoot 11mm lead balls from this style, which bands would produce the highest velocity?

Thank you,

Alex


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

11mm lead for target shooting? What is your target made from?


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> 11mm lead for target shooting? What is your target made from?


I only ask as target style (face anchor point) is my most accurate style.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Kind of a hard question to answer. I could say 0.040" latex doubles tapering from 100mm to 10mm, but that's not really practical.

Tell us your draw length and what you're shooting at for a better answer.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dankung slingshots with a 32 inch draw


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

ash said:


> Kind of a hard question to answer. I could say 0.040" latex doubles tapering from 100mm to 10mm,


Now that might be A M A Z I N G !


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

With most Dankungs you're looking at tubes. Something like 3050s half-looped, starting at 8" from fork to pouch. Shoot for a while at that length and when the tubes break or you get bored, cut half an inch off a shoot some more.

You'll probably get best life at 8" but best power at around 7".

Check out the hunting setups and power rangers threads for proven combos.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm, I don't have a chrony, but I have enjoyed using linatex bands from simpleshot.com for heavier ammo.

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories-bands-pouches/products/linatex-die-cut-bands

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/bulk-elastics/products/linatex-sheets

Tom


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

wht is target style?


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

myusername said:


> wht is target style?


It's when you hold the slingshot horizontally and only draw to your anchor point (chin or cheek).


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Alexdermietzel97 said:


> myusername said:
> 
> 
> > wht is target style?
> ...


huh, never heard that phrase or definition before. i just know its commonly referred to as sideways shooting or gangster. and target style(shooting) i was assuming, was shooting at targets.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Alexdermietzel97 said:
> 
> 
> > myusername said:
> ...


...and I was thinking it was the style most likely to attract people to shoot at you...


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Alexdermietzel97 said:
> ...


i thought it was dressing your target up all fancy...


----------

